# Plane issues



## Squat (7 mo ago)

The two lads arrive at the airport and Mick says "I wish I had my TV with me"
"Why is that said his mate"
"Because my passport is sitting on top of it"


----------



## benose481 (5 mo ago)

Good one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

🤣🤣 that jokes older than me


----------

